# RESCUE: Los Angeles, CA



## JadeIcing (Dec 15, 2007)

Posted for a friend on another group. 

--------------------------------

Little Peaches, a young dwarf mix, urgently needs a
home. Even a foster home. This poor little one has
had a rough time in the world.

Some people contacted me saying they were moving and
were taking their rabbit to the shelter. I went to
meet her and found they were feeding her junk pellets,
no hay, and no greens. She was very skinny and then,
literally before my eyes, they dropped this small and
tiny-boned rabbit about five feet onto a hardwood
floor. And not for the first time.

It crossed my mind that she might get along with my
bunnies, but it sure wasn't meant to be. And I am
facing surgery-- so she has to go to the shelter after
all if nobody wants her. I've tried to find her a
home. 

Peaches is a little bit of a special needs bunny. Her
little front legs splay out. She is healthy and
manages just fine, actually. Runs really fast. Just
note she ideally should live on a carpeted indoor
floor or a lawn/patio secure outdoor environment,
since she needs traction for her little splayed front
legs. 

At this point, Peaches has put on needed weight, hops
around like a little nut, and binkies in happiness
that she was rescued. She is gentle, outgoing and
adaptable. She will lick your hand and loves to have
her head patted. She periscopes up like a kangaroo. 
She is spayed with excellent litter-box habits.

Her coloring is unique-- various shades of brown with
one white front paw. 

So, now she just needs a home. Or even a foster home
to buy her some time. The shelter is a kill shelter,
and after all this, hate to think that will be her
end.

Can you give Peaches the love and attention she
deserves? She's small;doesn't take up much space! 
;-)

Thank you for considering her!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 15, 2007)

Questions for the friend; What happened when you introduced her to your buns? Do you think she would get along with others?

If all else fails I can foster a short time or help with transport. Per hubby and landlord, not allowed to fall in love with any more animals. 

Poor baby. She is positively adorable.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 15, 2007)

What happened when you introduced her to your buns? Do you think she would get along with others?​

She wasn't the cause of problems at all.
Riley gets along with nobunny. He went right up and tried to bite her thru the cage wire. Later, I tried to introduce after letting them see eachother (holding them both). He went after her again. Riley hates Norman. Riley hates everybun. Me he can take or leave. He's the one who always starts trouble.

Norman she met on the patio, which I guess he thinks is his (he lives out there). For a while, ignoring... then he started a scuffle. I thought Norman might be lonesome, but apparently not


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'm sure she would get along with my two. My neighbor recently lost her small dog and I've been talking with her about the possibility of a house rabbit. I'm thinking if I foster she might fall in love...I cannot take her permanently but I'm glad to help foster. 

Where in L.A. is she?

Being that my first rabbit Floppy has a frontsplay leg and a very bad back one I feel compelled to help this girl. I know how some people are about animals who are not "perfect." I consider myself an advocate for those with special needs. I do not want to see her go to a shelter where she may not be adopted because of her needs.


----------



## bluedimplett (Dec 15, 2007)

Peaches is too cute! But here is my stupid question... can someone elaborate on what "Splay Legs" mean?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 15, 2007)

Sometimes a bunny's legs will 'splay' out to the side, often a birth defect, and they will get around using a 'paddle' motion more than a straight-legged hop. 

There's another recent thread in this section about two special needs dwarfs in San Jose, CA,both with splay legs (all four I think). Some more info on the condition was posted in that thread. 

VERY URGENT RESCUE: Special Needs - San Jose, CA

I REALLY hope somebody here can take Peaches. 



sas:bunnydance:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor Peaches =[ 

She's so beautiful. I really hope someone can take her. Sometimes I hate being in Vancouver, but sometimes I think I would've ended up with 10 bunnies if I were to live somewhere else.

I'll be praying for these girl <3


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 16, 2007)

:biggrin2:I love that so many our intrested in helping. She looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone intrested PM the responses to this and I will pass it along.

Your name: 

Phone number: 

Address:

Date: 

How long have you been looking for a rabbit? 

Are you looking for a particular type?

Is the rabbit for you, a family member or a friend? 

Have you done any research on what it takes to care for a rabbit? If yes, where?

Do you have any rabbits now? 

If so, how many? Age:- Sex:- Spay/Neutered Y N ? Are they Indoor- Outdoor? 

If yes, please fill out the following: Have you had any rabbits in the past?

How many? Where did they live? Were they spayed or neutered? 

What happened to them? 

What other animals do you have now? 

Which are spayed or neutered? 

What other animals have you had in the past?

What happened to them?

Do you plan on getting any other animals?

How many children and what are their ages?

How many adults live in your household? 

Does anyone in your family have allergies or asthma? 

Is anyone in your family opposed to having a rabbit? 

Do you own or rent your home? If you rent do you have permission to keep a rabbit?

Do you have any plans to move? 

What will you do with the rabbit if you move?

Rabbits do much better living in pairs or threesomes, would you consider adopting more than one? 

Where will the rabbit live? How much space will he have? Would he be in a condo, an 
exercise pen, a cage, free range? How much exercise time?

Estimate the amount of time the rabbits will be indoors /outdoors- garage?

Who will be the primary caregiver for the rabbits? 

How many hours a day will the rabbits be left alone? Do you work most of the day (or night)?

Do you have a rabbit knowledgeable veterinarian? If yes, who? 

Are you willing and able to provide vet care, including a yearly well check for your rabbits? 

Who will care for the rabbits when you go out of town?

Are you aware that rabbits like to chew and may want to chew your carpet or furniture? How would you deal with this? 

Is there any behavior you cannot accept in a rabbit? 

Under what circumstances would you not be able to keep the rabbits? 


Carla


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to update this. Carla emailed me directly and we have been communicating. I may foster Peaches.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats great news, Becknutt. Keep us posted!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 22, 2007)

I will let you guys know if I am approved to foster. I try to stay out of the "rescue me" section because I want to bring them all home with me and at this point my apartment is full. We already have nearlytriple the amount of animals than we have people. lol. :biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Dec 22, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I will let you guys know if I am approved to foster. I try to stay out of the "rescue me" section because I want to bring them all home with me and at this point my apartment is full. We already have nearlytriple the amount of animals than we have people. lol. :biggrin2:


Aww good luck! She's so purdy.


----------



## okiron (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I just saw Peaches on today's Craigslist. Becknutt did you end up changing your mind?


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 2, 2008)

No I didn't change my mind.I tried to foster her, but it seems I may not have been approved because of the type of dog that I have.Not sure because, I have not received a reply over the holidays. Hopefully Carla will get back to me soon.The last email I received from her was questioning the size/breed of my dog and her contact with the rabbits. 

I had no idea she was on craigslist.:?

I am more than willing to help and I have answered all the questions and jumped through all the hoops but if they would rather put her on craigslist than allow me to foster thats their choice. My dog is a sweetheart and I would NEVER put a bunny or any other animal in danger. :grumpy:I hope it's not another case of breed discrimination.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 2, 2008)

I emailed her again.


----------



## okiron (Jan 2, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I emailed her again.


Good luck  She's so beautiful, I'd take her myself if we had any room.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2008)

I was declined the opportunity to foster Peaches, due to my dog. I hope that someone can help this little girl.

I did ask Carla to keep me in mind if she doesn't find someone else, I'm sure she would rather have her go to me with "the dog" than the shelter in the end.


----------



## okiron (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if you can't get accepted, I doubt I can. Errik is planning on getting a wolf hybrid in the near future. I will never fully trust her with my buns alone but I doubt anyone cares about how careful I'll be. If it's in the house my home is too dangerous for other animals.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2008)

My thought is this. If the situation were truely as dire as its been made to sound a "bunny" home with a dog is better than the shelter.

I offered because I thought she needed my help, I really am not looking for another bun. I came out of this feeling rejected not only because I was not accepted but because they were not even going to let me know. She just ignored my last email and didn't respond until I querried again. They just left me hanging here wondering and making preperations until I heard from you that the girl was on craigslist.:X


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 3, 2008)

That's really unfortunate, Becknutt. We all love you for trying though. Give Floppy a kiss from me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2008)

Some people our so paranoid when it comes to dogs and rabbits. Most freak when I say my dog is always with my buns. No restrictions.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2008)

It may be all for the best. I do applaud the rescue for wanting to be certain she goes to a safe loving home. 

I hope that my words earlier did not sound harsh. I was upset about the comment in the craigslist posting that seemed aimed twords me being "unreachable" when I was actually sitting here waiting and wondering...

The Flopster loves his kisses


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 3, 2008)

Ithink it's a little foolish for a shelter/rescue to reject someone purelydue to them having a dog, of whatever breed. Especially if that person has had dogs and rabbits together for years and had no problems. I have had many dogs, of different breeds/mixes, and never had one that would attack my rabbits. I think if the dog has been around rabbits or other small animals for a long time, the dog knows that those animals are family, not food.


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear that, Becknutt. How awful, I really hope things work out for this bunny. Sometimes rescues are so picky about things they would rather have an animal put down than see it be in less than their "ideal" situation. I bet if you asked the bunny he/she would prefer the outdoor/less run time/family with a dog home to euthanasia 

However, I did hear about a family who adopted a bunny from a rescue here in Michigan. The family dog was awesome with the bunny and the rescue even had a picture of the two together hanging up. A few months later, a noise or something must have spooked the dog beccause he attacked and killed the rabbit. No one saw it coming. So thats sort of the other side to why most dont want rabbits with doggies.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2008)

My dog has grown up with cats since she was 5wks old. She thinks my 6lb cat is her mom.She literally lays on the floor and lets Ruby hop ON her. It's the funniest thing to watch, the dog crawling around on the floor to get close to the bunnies. I trust her 100%, but I wouldn't leave them unsupervised for more than a moment or two. 

The rescue has a right to be concerned but only the owners really know the dog, they could do some sort of home visit if they are that concerned and see the situation for themselves. It was the breed that concerned her most.I got the feeling if Ihad said I had a little teacup poodle things would have been fine. (And ironicaly my neighbor has one that attacks.)I don't know. As I said before it just wasn't meant to be. 

I do have the feeling that if it comes down to the shelter, Carla will let me take her. Its just a waiting game to see if they can find her a home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Ha my dog weighs 5lbs. Just barely 5lbs and a people think I am nuts. Kashi has been with them since she was 8wks old. She is now 2years and 5mnths old. Never even nipped someone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Also there is a person showing intrest in Peaches as a bondmate but has a plan if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay fro Peaches! I hope it works out, and this person makes it through the approval process. lol.



My dog is 60lbs, so I'm used to people thinking I'm nutts, but after they see her with the other animals their opinion changes immediately.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

I myself won't own a big dog. They scare me. Maybe with therapy.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 14, 2008)

Becknutt wrote:


> Yay fro Peaches! I hope it works out, and this person makes it through the approval process. lol.



I don't think it worked out. They have reposted the ad on craigslist.  oh man, i wish i wasn't in limbo right now with my housing issue.


----------



## okiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes a home with imperfections is better off than sitting in a cage at the shelter. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2008)

As sad as it sounds some people don't veiw dogs as a small inperfection. Being a special needs bun they need to know the home can afford a vet.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 16, 2008)

I have talked to Carla and Peaches is doing well right now. She is in a safe enviroment and Carla is looking for a "dog free forever home" She will continue this search as long as she is able. Peaches is not in an urgent situation, right now. I am her "plan B" if she is unable to find a forever home, I am the fallback. I feel good just knowing she is in a good place and being taken care of. 

here is the latest update

"She is doing okay. I try to let everybody exercise every day, but since I have to rotate them separately, don't get this done l00%. But she is well. Gets to eat lots of good things here (roses, rose leaves, occasional apple twigs along with lots of greens and wild fennel).

She is a digger. And scared of being picked up (having been dropped, repeatedly, guess this is not unexpected)."


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2008)

Peaches, little splay legged bun, is doing really well! 

She is side by side with her boyfriend, Ted. No grooming yet, but this
has 
all happened very quickly. They have already spent the night together,
no 
problems.

And Peaches jumped into the adopter's lap and is being very friendly.

Ted is MUCH happier! He is being friendlier, too. Now he lets people
pat 
him (he didn't before except occasionally).

So all the way round this is working out great.

FINALLY! ;-)

I am very relieved. As I've said, I really am a terrible fosterer and 
anguish over the bunnies.

Carla


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 3, 2008)

I received this today from Carla:

"I wanted to let you, who cared enough about a

small,needy bunny to contact me about fostering or

adopting her, that Peaches found a great home.

She is indoors and has a bunny boyfriend. Not only is

she doing well, but the bunny boy, who was single for

7 years and rather unfriendly and grumpy, now is much

more outgoing and sociable. They bonded very quickly

and there is a lot of nuzzling going on ;-)

I hope I can keep your name and contact information

should another truly unfortunate rabbit come my way

(but I hope I don't get into that situation again).

I did my best to do right by Peaches, and I think she

went from a truly horrid situation to a really good

one.

Thanks so much for your interest and compassion.

Carla"



Sounds like everything worked out for the best!


----------

